# Nurture Soap free shipping!!!!



## Stacyspy (Jan 16, 2018)

Woohoo!!! Happy birthday to me...lol...

Nurture is running a free shipping on everything promo...I am now officially a FO ho!!!! Plus you get free stuff with orders...


----------



## Karens62 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Ns Free Shipping!*

Glad I held off, I was looking at a couple new molds and my cart was full! And now it’s empty:shh:


----------



## toxikon (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh my. Maybe it's time for me to try some of their FOs! Is there a code for the shipping? I don't see any special announcements on their mobile site.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 16, 2018)

Karens62 said:


> Glad I held off, I was looking at a couple new molds and my cart was full! And now it’s empty:shh:



SHEESH!!  It wasnt in effect on Sunday!!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 16, 2018)

I just got an email today. I think that they have changed the policy for free shipping on any order $30 or over, and this includes everything rather than just the colorants that always shipped free. So as I understand it, this is a permanent policy change, not a sale requiring a code of any kind. Yippee!!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 17, 2018)

toxikon said:


> Oh my. Maybe it's time for me to try some of their FOs! Is there a code for the shipping? I don't see any special announcements on their mobile site.



I don't think so. I got an email, and clicked the link. It just said free shipping on all orders over $30.



dibbles said:


> I just got an email today. I think that they have changed the policy for free shipping on any order $30 or over, and this includes everything rather than just the colorants that always shipped free. So as I understand it, this is a permanent policy change, not a sale requiring a code of any kind. Yippee!!



That would be fantastic. I wasn't sure, as it came a sale type email.



Laurabolyard said:


> SHEESH!!  It wasnt in effect on Sunday!!



I just got the email this afternoon


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 17, 2018)

I have never tried their FOs, but running to lurk!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bathgeek (Jan 23, 2018)

I am back to purchasing from Nurture with this policy! <3


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 1, 2018)

If anyone buys anything in the next few weeks, and is in the US, I would like to try that juicy apricot fragrance, but I cannot buy just that without spending an extra 15.

I would pay for the 2oz fragrance, and the shipping to me. Just PM me.


----------



## toxikon (Feb 2, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> If anyone buys anything in the next few weeks, and is in the US, I would like to try that juicy apricot fragrance, but I cannot buy just that without spending an extra 15.
> 
> I would pay for the 2oz fragrance, and the shipping to me. Just PM me.


I got Juicy Apricot in my recent order and wow, it's lovely. Mouth-wateringly fresh and sweet. You'll love it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 2, 2018)

I too purchased some FO's for the first time from Nurture.  I've got 6 of her 7 lbs molds and love them as well as many of her micas.  My order should arrive today so going to put them into soap this weekend.   Can't remember what I ordered at the moment.


----------



## toxikon (Feb 2, 2018)

I ordered: 8th & Ocean, Awaken, Cavalier, Devotion (sample), Earth Meets Sky, Empress, Flame Tree, Jeweled Fir, Juicy Apricot, Orange Cognac, Rosemary Mint, Seven Isles, Snow Queen, Somali Soul, Star Showers, Sun Kissed Coca, Vanilla Cream, White Tea and Pear and Winter Wonderland.

Most of them smelled reaaaally good OOB. Nice complex notes and interesting combinations. I'm planning to take very thorough notes to add to the FO Document when I start soaping! I'm sure having a tough time deciding which one to try first.


----------



## bathgeek (Feb 2, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> If anyone buys anything in the next few weeks, and is in the US, I would like to try that juicy apricot fragrance, but I cannot buy just that without spending an extra 15.
> 
> I would pay for the 2oz fragrance, and the shipping to me. Just PM me.



Sunrise, I tried Juicy Apricot and loved it. No discoloration. I don’t believe acceleration was an issue either. I would encourage you to get it if you are also getting something else to meet free shipping minimums.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 2, 2018)

I got First Love, Delhi Junction and 8th & Ocean.  Plus a sample of Sex Appeal.   Looking forward to smelling then testing them when I get home from work today/tomorrow


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 2, 2018)

The thing with Nurture, is that you have to make a minimum purchase of 15 dollars.  I would not mind to buy the fragrance, plus shipping, instead of spending 15 or 30 dollars worth of things I do not need or want at the moment.


----------



## bathgeek (Feb 6, 2018)

I can ALWAYS find more FO, but I hear you. I’ll send you 2oz of Juicy Apricot the next time I buy from Nurture.


----------



## bathgeek (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh wait... I still have some of the product I made with it! I’ll send it to you, I don’t have any FO left but have the bubble bath. To thank you for the soap you sent me a while back.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you bathgeek, you are too sweet!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 7, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I got First Love, Delhi Junction and 8th & Ocean.  Plus a sample of Sex Appeal.   Looking forward to smelling then testing them when I get home from work today/tomorrow



When you use Delhi Junction, would you post how it behaved for you. I really liked it, but had quite a bit of acceleration and I don't have any more to test a different recipe. I would order more, because it smells so good to me, but I'm trying to stay away from bad behavers.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 7, 2018)

dibbles said:


> When you use Delhi Junction, would you post how it behaved for you. I really liked it, but had quite a bit of acceleration and I don't have any more to test a different recipe. I would order more, because it smells so good to me, but I'm trying to stay away from bad behavers.



I would be happy to I’m hoping this weekend.  I used 8th and Ocean and that accelerated like a beast on me. I used my tried and true recipe and just barely got it in the mold.  Next time will separate, color then hand stir the FO in.  It smells good so far.


----------

